# A New Merckx?



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Am thinking of getting a new EM Premium. Wanted to know of other experiences with upscale aluminum frames. Have ridden all the various frame materials. Currently have a titanium bike and CF bike. Titanium is good but not stiff enough. CF is good but not sure of the long term reliability and durability. So for an aluminum frame:

1) How well do they ride?
2) How long will they last?
3) Is there a reason not to? 

Thanks in advance. 

Lee


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an AL Specialized and a steel Merckx. I got the AL bike through a team sponsorship and have sold off other steel and carbon bikes but have kept the Aluminum as pound for pound and cost per pound I don't believe you can ride a better frame material for racing. 

Sure, the pro's ride fiber but they don't have to pay out of pocket if they lay it down during a crit like the rest of us. I had a Team SC and it was an incredible bike with great craftsmanship. As for durability, I raced my Team SC for several seasons after it had multiple dings and it was still rock solid and never gave me an issue.

I can't think of a reason not to, unless you're planning on only doing touring or something where the comfort of steel would be preferred.


----------

